# ftp in verzeichnis?! wie?



## shiver (3. November 2001)

also, ich hab mal ne kleine frage.... ne freundin und ich, wir tauschen immer digicam bilder und psd files und so aus.... aber die sind immer ganz schön gross, deshalb is das dumm per icq oder mail.... ich würd jetzt gern ein verzeichnis auf meiner platte "freischalten", so dass sie per ftp drauf kommt und das zeugs einfach da reinknallen kann. WIE geht das, geht das überhaupt und was für progs brauch ich für?

danke!
shiver


----------



## Quentin (3. November 2001)

http://www.bpftpserver.com

bullet proof ftp server

sollte eigentlich alles schön beschrieben sein 

hilfreich: http://faq.bpftpserver.com/

hth

regards


----------



## shiver (3. November 2001)

danke quentin!


----------

